# Paris 2007 : Bouffe du mois de février



## golf (1 Février 2007)

*jeudi 15 février 2006 à partir de 20:00 h





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
 Tel 01 46 33 18 59
 A 100 mètres du Panthéon
 

Plan accès par ici...
*​


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Février 2007)

On veut du Vulcania ©  :love: :love: :love:  :rose:


----------



## kanako (1 Février 2007)

moi j'aime pas quand c'est le jeudi 
surtout quand c'est le 15 fevrier, o&#249; j'aurais plaisir de voir des amis, mais o&#249; de toute fa&#231;on je peux pas parce que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; plusieurs choses de pr&#233;vus, faut choisir et &#231;a pue de choisir&#8230;


----------



## Cillian (1 Février 2007)

On m'attend à la mairie le même soir.
Une histoire d'association loi 1901 avec plein des gens qui cherchent à retaper des moulins, des lavoirs, des églises et autres bâtiments du même genre.


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Février 2007)

S'eut été avec plaisir, mais je serai en Irlande...


Et dire que je ne connais toujours pas ce fameux dessert...


----------



## Xav' (2 Février 2007)

C'est quoi cette histoire de Vulcania ?-)))


----------



## golf (2 Février 2007)

Xav' a dit:


> C'est quoi cette histoire de Vulcania ?-)))


'lut toi 
C'est un fondant au chocolat :rateau:



			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ENCORE A PARIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Vous ne voyagez donc jamais ?????????


C'est es'francilien :rateau: 
On fera bien une petite vir&#233;e bretonne aux beaux jours


----------



## kathy h (6 Février 2007)

Hé valoriel;  t'es vraiment un petit bourgeois toi : " peut-être , si je ne vais pas à la montagne " ba voyons  :love:


----------



## golf (8 Février 2007)

:rateau:​


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Février 2007)

golf a dit:


> :rateau:​



Je prefere ça:







:rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Février 2007)

r&#233;galez-vous...
Je penserai &#224; vous depuis mon pub...


----------



## kathy h (13 Février 2007)

bon je ne viendrai pas, trop de boulot à terminer avant d'aller en vacances à la clinique


----------



## pim (13 Février 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous 

Tiens tiens une bouffe du mois qui tombe (enfin !) au milieu de mes vacances  

Je me suis mis en "peut &#234;tre", car vu que le menu est d'inspiration auvergnate, ce serait une &#233;trange id&#233;e de ma part de sortir de mon Auvergne natale pour aller manger ailleurs ce que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; chez moi 

Non s&#233;rieusement c'est juste que je suis ma-la-de (pas de bol, pendant les vacances :rateau: ) mais si d'ici l&#224; j'ai retrouv&#233; la forme, alors pourquoi pas, je retrouverais de tr&#232;s bons amis que je n'ai pas vu depuis trop longtemps


----------



## golf (13 Février 2007)

pim a dit:


> Non sérieusement c'est juste que je suis ma-la-de (pas de bol, pendant les vacances :rateau: ) mais si d'ici là j'ai retrouvé la forme, alors pourquoi pas, je retrouverais de très bons amis que je n'ai pas vu depuis trop longtemps


Grog, caleçon et chaussettes noires  
Im pé ra tif :hosto: 



kathy h a dit:


> bon je ne viendrai pas, trop de boulot à terminer avant d'aller en vacances à la clinique


C'est si long de rédiger ses dernières volontés ou tu hésite entre les desserts :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Février 2007)

Xav' a dit:


> C'est quoi cette histoire de Vulcania ?-)))



 Tiens, un p'tit "nouveau". 

 

   



kathy h a dit:


> bon je ne viendrai pas, trop de boulot à terminer avant d'aller en vacances à la clinique



 Tu n'auras aucune excuse les prochaines fois, par contre.  

 



pim a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Tiens tiens une bouffe du mois qui tombe (enfin !) au milieu de mes vacances
> 
> ...



J'espère que tu pourras t'arranger pour venir.


----------



## Xav' (14 Février 2007)

Au moins, je serais pas trop dépayser par la bouffe :rateau:   

Quand au côté p'tit nouveau, je passais par-là, un coup d'folie. Et je m'suis dit "pourquoi pas, aller, GO !"  

CU


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Février 2007)

Xav' a dit:


> Au moins, je serais pas trop dépayser par la bouffe :rateau:
> 
> Quand au côté p'tit nouveau, je passais par-là, un coup d'folie. Et je m'suis dit "pourquoi pas, aller, GO !"
> 
> CU


  Je plaisantais. 
 Si l'on se réfère à ta date d'inscription, tu es loin d'être un "nouveau", justement.  
 Quant au fait d'être nouveau aux Bouffes du Mois, c'est une très bonne chose pour le groupe, ça. 




 BCNU!...


----------



## golf (14 Février 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tiens, un p'tit "nouveau"


Qu'il soit pas nouveau, çà, on peut le voir par contre, ce qui est moins visible, c'est qu'il est loin d'être "p'tit"


----------



## kanako (15 Février 2007)

pardonnez-moi de m'immiscer mais,



Xav' a dit:


> CU





Human-Fly a dit:


> BCNU!...



que signifie ces abraviations ?
:rose:


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2007)

See You&#8230;


----------



## Stargazer (15 Février 2007)

Et be seeing you


----------



## kanako (15 Février 2007)

ah voui !
bin merci bien !  
et pour la rapidit&#233; de r&#233;ponse


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Février 2007)

kanako a dit:


> pardonnez-moi de m'immiscer mais,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4169741 a dit:
			
		

> See You





Stargazer a dit:


> Et be seeing you



 Ils s'y sont mis à deux, mais j'avoue qu'il y en a qui suivent, effectivement.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Février 2007)

Chouette soirée, bien à l'abri de la foule. 

Et c'était aussi l'occasion de rencontrer une figure historique des AES. :king:

J'espère que tout le monde est bien rentré.


----------



## golf (16 Février 2007)

Soirée très sympa


----------



## kanako (16 Février 2007)

ai pens&#233; &#224; vous&#8230;
aurait bien aim&#233; vous rejoindre&#8230; (me suis rapidement pos&#233;e la question de la folie de prendre un train au dernier moment hier soir&#8230


----------



## pim (16 Février 2007)

kanako a dit:


> ai pensé à vous
> aurait bien aimé vous rejoindre (me suis rapidement posée la question de la folie de prendre un train au dernier moment hier soir)



Idem, mais n'étant pas 100 % remis de la dernière AES très... gastronomique :love: :love: :love:  j'ai préféré être raisonnable...

Mais ce n'est que partie remise


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Février 2007)

kanako a dit:


> ai pensé à vous
> aurait bien aimé vous rejoindre (me suis rapidement posée la question de la folie de prendre un train au dernier moment hier soir)



 C'est exactement le genre de folies qu'il ne faut jamais hésiter à faire. 



pim a dit:


> Idem, mais n'étant pas 100 % remis de la dernière AES très... gastronomique :love: :love: :love:  j'ai préféré être raisonnable...
> 
> Mais ce n'est que partie remise



Pfff... Quelle petite nature!...   

Au plaisir d'une prochaine occasion, donc.


----------



## kanako (16 Février 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C'est exactement le genre de folies qu'il ne faut jamais hésiter à faire.



si si
mon portefeuille n'aurait franchement pas aimé du tout !:rose: 

une prochaine fois


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Février 2007)

kanako a dit:


> si si
> mon portefeuille n'aurait franchement pas aimé du tout !:rose:



 Quand l'argent est le seul problème, il y a presque toujours moyen de s'arranger pour faire en sorte que la personne gênée financièrement puisse venir quand même. 



kanako a dit:


> une prochaine fois



Vivement cette prochaine fois, donc.


----------



## kanako (16 Février 2007)

oui mais bon :rose: &#8230;

enfin l&#224; c'est trop tard


----------



## pim (16 Février 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pfff... Quelle petite nature!...



Le cocasse de la situation veut qu'au début du séjour, j'expliquais à la cantonade que mon estomac est capable de tout supporter, même de grands verres d'eau bien froide sur une fondue... Je ne me doutais pas que j'allais être rapidement déçu de moi-même dès le surlendemain :rateau:

Mais c'est bon, j'ai repris mon régime pizza + chocolat, qui visiblement me convient mieux que fondue + papet vaudois


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Février 2007)

pim a dit:


> Le cocasse de la situation veut qu'au début du séjour, j'expliquais à la cantonade que mon estomac est capable de tout supporter, même de grands verres d'eau bien froide sur une fondue... Je ne me doutais pas que j'allais être rapidement déçu de moi-même dès le surlendemain :rateau:
> 
> Mais c'est bon, j'ai repris mon régime pizza + chocolat, qui visiblement me convient mieux que fondue + papet vaudois


Pizza + chocolat, ça m'irait bien aussi, ça. 
Avec ton entraînement, tu devrais être prêt pour n'importe quel restaurant des Bouffes du Mois!


----------



## HImac in touch (22 Février 2007)

Ah bah mer** alors :'( , j'ai complètement oublié , j'ai cru que ca se ferait cette semaine , et puis Jojo m'a même pas prévenu :'( :'( . Je suis blazé :'( .  Bon bah pour Mars, ça sera bon . C'est parce que c'est un nouveau topic à chaque fois donc je m'en rappelle jamais  , quelle petite tête


----------

